# The Basics Of Breeding. (Read)



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

One of the first things to consider is what are you going to breed? Where do I get my pair? What should they look like?

The old saying 'excellence is its own reward' definitely applies to breeding bettas. You should get the best breeding stock you can possibly afford. Even if you don't plan on showing your fish, you'll be happier with the end results if you invest in a really good pair, and don't just buy a pretty betta from your LFS.

Try to resist too much experimentation - 'what will I get if I cross this to...' is almost never the best way to approach a breeding, unless you have a very specific goal and are knowledgeable about genetics. You'll end up with a hodg-podge of colors that won't breed true. 

So - you found the pair you want and are ready to buy? Consider getting a second pair of the same type. Nothing is more frustrating than buying a pair and realizing they're not compatible - or losing one of the fish. If you have two pairs from a really good line you'll still have some breeding options if something happens to one of the fish. 


Supplies you will need

5 or 10 gal aquarium (your choice)
50 watt or 75 watt heater
Tight fitting hood w/ light
Foam filter
Indian Almond Leaf of Betta Spa
Plants (floating and Java Moss)
Small square of bubble wrap or styro cup cut in half lengthwise
Thermometer
Divider for the 10 gal tank
Small air pump w/ air control valve installed in line

NEXT STEP: Seting up the spawn tank

There should be no gravel or substrate of any kind, just a bare bottom. This will make siphoning the gunk from the bottom much easier later on and without sucking up fry. The cup or bubble wrap square provides a “target” point for the male to build his bubble nest. It should be at the furthest point away from the filter. Fill the tank to a 4 to 5 inch depth and let set for 15 minutes. Making sure the sides are dry, float the target on the water surface, then you can use scotch tape to attach it to the side of the tank. Now plug in the heater and set for between 82° and 85°, in the mean time you can start the filter. Adjust the air flow so that it bubbles once a second. If you have a lot of floating plants you could turn it a little higher as long as it creates nearly no surface movement in the bubble nest area, as this would destroy the bubble nest. You can add the Indian Almond Leaf or the spa now. The leaf will probably float for about a day before it sinks. You can also add the plants now. I always arrange some around the heater and filter area to create a better hiding place for the female. Leave this set up running for 24 hours and adjust the heater as necessary to achieve the desired temp. 

NEXT STEP: CONDITIONING THE PAIR

Now that you have the start of your line, you need to condition your pair to get them ready for spawning.

The BEST foods for conditioning are live - whiteworms, fruit flies, blackworms (another topic altogether) and live bloodworms. There's just something about live foods that bring out the best in our bettas. And will help bring them into condition to give you that F1 spawn.
But you can also use frozen blood worm's & frozen brine shrimp

NEXT STEP: INTRODUCING THE PAIR

Bettas are fighting fish, and one of the most tense moments for a new breeder is the moment they put their female together with the male. There is always a risk that one of your fish may damage or kill the other. And it's not always the female who is at risk - many males have been killed by a very dominant female!

There are many ways to put your pair together - it varies from breeder to breeder. The classic American way is to have the pair set up in the spawn tank, and once the female is barred up and the male has built a respectable bubblenest, either release her from the chimney or remove the divider. 

I time this very specifically. When it's time to put the pair together, I do it at night, just before 'lights out' in the fishroom. That way, the pair is in the same space, but is much more subdued. They seem to sense each others presence, and each others pheramones in the water. But because they don't see each other as well in the dark, and they're accustomed to sleeping at night, they don't seem to damage each other as much. Often, by morning, as daylight has slowly lit my fishroom, they have started spawning.

Once they're released, try to disturb them as little as possible. I cover the front of my spawn tank with a dark towel, and lift it occasionally just to make sure everything is going okay. It's normal for the pair to have some nipping and tearing of fins - it's the price you pay for breeding fighting fish. 

If you see that one of the fish has open wounds you should consider terminating the spawn and removing that fish for treatment. Sometimes they're not ready - they may be too young, or their nature just might be too agressive to make them good breeders. 

NEXT STEP: FEEDING THE FRY

One of the first things I fed my fry was egg yolk. Its easy, handy and works well, also very high in protein and vitamins.

Its a real easy food and most everyone has this around the house. 
1. Chicken Eggs
2. An old icecube tray or two. 
3. A mister or sprayer what ever you prefer to call it.

REMEMBER EVERYONE THIS IS JUST THE BASICS, I EVEN DO THING'S A LITTLE DIFFERENT THEN ON HERE. THIS IS TO GET YOU STARTED, EVERYONE PUT'S THERE OWN TWIST ON THING'S. I POSTED THIS TO HELP OUT THE UP AND COMING BREEDER'S. SO THEY DONT JUST GET OPINION'S. EVERYTHING ABOVE IS IBC HANDBOOK INFO, 

Thank you everyone and breed responsible.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice thread! I'm sure lots of new breeders have found their mistakes and will correct them on their next spawning attempt.

Good Info!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! Very helpful can you explain to me the feeding of the egg yolk?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well when the betta fry are born, there born with a egg sack attached to them for about 3 days, then they need food. But theres the problem, there so small and there mouth is so small you have to have food for them.
Now you can go out of you way and grow stuff weeks and months a head of time or on the 4th or 5th day you can walk in your kitchen and boil some eggs. Then you take the yolk only and put it in a coffee cup. You take some water and add to the cup and get like a yellow water looking stuff. Then you suck some up in a eye dropper and add it to the fry tank, or you put it in a spray bottle and mist the water surface, or you can just take part of the yolk small peice and put it in a coffee filter then dunk it up and down, you will see the egg start going into the water dont put to much.. 
Egg is easy and it packed with protein, minerals and all kinds of good stuff the fry need...


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, so when you put the yolk into a cup, how Much water do you put in?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont no the messurment, I just add untill I no there's enough. I have been doing it a while..


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay so what's "enough" lol how do you know when it's enough?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I put a whole egg yolk and then I fill the coffee cup less than half full. To thick and you will put to much in the water at one time then ammonia levels go up. I like to make it kind of thin and watery so when I put it in the tank it don't over do it and it can spray threw the spray bottle


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Good thread!


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever used Golden Pearls to feed their fry? How do you get them to eat it? My fry are three weeks old and I just got the food today. I put a little in but they didn't look interested in it.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Egg Yolks? Does this mean cracking the egg separating the yolk, and putting the yolk right into the tank and the fry will go for it???


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought it meant the yolk on the tummy.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

BettaBoy84 said:


> Egg Yolks? Does this mean cracking the egg separating the yolk, and putting the yolk right into the tank and the fry will go for it???


You boil the egg first and use the yellow part, I tried this once and it was too big of a mess for my taste- so I use only live foods for fry, however, the boiled egg yolk is used by lots of breeders without problems. You use very small amounts and some use this boiled egg yolk mixed with water in a spray bottle and lightly spray the top of the tank to feed.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

How do you all usually find homes for these betta fry when they are old enough?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont really sell to many do to line breeding, and finage improvements, My family and friend's end up buying a couple and then my good friend own's a good size pet store so I put like 5 of them up there an sell them. And then if I really need to I will go to aquabid or ebay. But im just getting back in the game so there is not much selling going on, Im only on a F2 spawn.
I am more about trying to make the perfect betta then selling them...


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> I dont really sell to many do to line breeding, and finage improvements, My family and friend's end up buying a couple and then my good friend own's a good size pet store so I put like 5 of them up there an sell them. And then if I really need to I will go to aquabid or ebay. But im just getting back in the game so there is not much selling going on, Im only on a F2 spawn.
> I am more about trying to make the perfect betta then selling them...


 That is awesome! If i bred bettas I wouldn't be about the $ either but to face the facts I can't keep tons and tons and tons of bettas.


----------

